# The Fifth Element



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Great flick but has nothing to do with this post except ELEMENT(s)
Call for no hot water. 50 gallon electric, check power, reset not tripped. Check elements. Uh oh...
Pull an both, here is what I find
Can anyone guess how this happened? You already know. Electric was turned on before water so it was dry fired. On a side note, homeowner was acting really weird. I always try to be professional, esp if it's a young lady by herself. She's flirting and I put on my most deadpan face and do not laugh at any of her jokes.
She gets the point and decides to leave me be. Better safe than sorry I say right?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The movie was my first thought. Great flick!

Way back in the day I was sent to a closet auger job, within my first month of working in the trade. 10:30, Friday night, door open and there are seven UCSD girls all dressed up for a night on the town. I introduced myself and ask about their plumbing issue. One giggles and says "This is just like in a ****o! Seven hot women ready to look for men and the plumber shows up!" ............ what in the world do you say in that situation? I know what I wanted to say, but on the job?!?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Lot of 5th elements stories :laughing: remember a service call, dishwasher didn't drain. Ring the bell on the penthouse (Ft Lauderdale, Las Olas), beautiful semi dress girl in her 20th opened the door, inside other 2 more young girls dressing same way. Helper/apprentice said: what the heck, where are we? 
Me: Hooters owner house.
Don't need to keep going, was a tough job


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

California, probably six months in, a Brazilian nanny was fierce for me after changing a G/D. Straight up PB model. Even invited me to meet her family down in Brazil. This was just after 9/11. Al kida was busy down there at the time. She was new in town so I took her to soup plantation. Shortly after I got back with Mrs. OpenSights of 13 years married now. The Corps taught me one thing, no imports.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I like how this morphed over night. Great discussion happening here. Real life issues that affect us every day.
I was so burned out (pun intended) yesterday had two calls after the element job. Two bad honeywell control valves, gotta replace those prob Monday. Then a bogus call about water damage. Sent to check it turns out to be splashing water from sink damaging the MDF trim at the base. 
It's no problem the calls it was just Friday afternoon, ready to leave and both of these homeowners talked more than all the customers from last two days. Crazy.
Came home and I knocked out big time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I had this one customer when I worked for my last Master who's a lesbian. I use to get teased by my helper. She would aggressively flirt and compliment me. AJ would always hound me, when are going to change her ways?! Other then being married, I've seen the scary objects she kept in the closet with the wet wall access to her tub. Frightening might be a better term.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I had this one customer when I worked for my last Master who's a lesbian. I use to get teased by my helper. She would aggressively flirt and compliment me. AJ would always hound me, when are going to change her ways?! Other then being married, I've seen the scary objects she kept in the closet with the wet wall access to her tub. Frightening might be a better term.


Afraid of those fluorescent double ended rods huh? Haha

Hey just think, they might make good trap plungers.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Turns out the electrician will get backcharged for this one. They turned on power to water heater before city had turned on the water. I thought this was common knowledge among electricians but I could be wrong

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

5onthefloor said:


> Turns out the electrician will get backcharged for this one. They turned on power to water heater before city had turned on the water. I thought this was common knowledge among electricians but I could be wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You should think they know it but most of them don't. Most of us use common sense and when we don't know or aren't sure....ring.... we make a phone call to find out. At least that's what I do, too much liability already to get screw for bs.


----------



## MHALL1986 (Dec 12, 2017)

I've got one. It was maybe my second week into the trade and I'm just hanging out petting the HOs dog. Next next thing I know, this older inebriated lady is rubbing my shoulders...OK, that's weird. Master starts to come out from under the sink and she stops. He goes back under and she goes lower to my chest...Master pops back out and she stops...I don't know what to say or do at this point and try to get my masters attention with facial gestures, but he just thinks I'm a weirdo at this point. He goes back under the sink and the HO decides to reach down and get a handful with a couple tugs. I immediately jump up and say something like I'm going to clean the van and B line for the door. When my Master makes it outside I tell him what happened and busts out laughing and calls everyone at the company to tell them what happened. Too bad she wasn't an attractive lady, I don't know how I would have handled it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have had this happen to me twice and the stories are good ones , but way too long to tell....... I knew better than to do anything but get the hell out of there...

I look back now today and I realize what all I would have lost--like wife, family, house , business ect ect for nothing but a fling with a nut.... I thank god that I had the sense to get the hell out of those situations before they blew up into something very bad... 

chances are they were both crazier than bat chit .


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My second or third week on the job I go to an apartment rented by some USD girls on a Friday night about 10pm. Knock, they open the door all dressed up for a night out on the town. One of them spouts out “This is just like in a ****o! Five hot chicks and the plumber shows up!”.... ummmm. Well they were embarrassed about their stool being backed up and as soon as I opened the lid it flushed. They all were amazed! I didn’t know what to do or say professionally, so I just booked it. Didn’t even charge them.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Will let your imaginations run wild. I have 3 decent stories on service calls. Mixed company, I won't give details.:vs_rightHere:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

GAN said:


> Will let your imaginations run wild. I have 3 decent stories on service calls. Mixed company, I won't give details.:vs_rightHere:




You know.. I just realized .We are all a bunch of in-sensitive , sexist pigs.. oink oink oink .:laughing::laughing:.

I feel so ashamed of my sexist behavior tonight and things I did 35 years ago I think I am gonna turn in my plumbing license and just resign from my job..... just like they are doing in congress right now left and right...:laughing:. 

Then I might go take me some "sensitivity training classes" to sand down my rough edjes.. try to make me more in line with the times and more sensitive to the feelings of .trans-gender folks, gays and lesbians too... 

maybe I might consider even voting democrat too. Who knows??


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Man in this age of Harvey Weinstein, Roy Moore, Al Franken et al, we have to be more careful than ever. The ones that really scare me are the ones that we reject. They might feel jaded because we rebuff their advances and in turn retaliate against us by making false allegations. Now a days that's enough to indict you. Social media has made every person judge jury and executioner. And I don't know about the rest of you but I could not pull a Weinstein and hide at some recovering sex addict retreat in Europe or some damn place.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

5onthefloor said:


> Great flick but has nothing to do with this post except ELEMENT(s)
> Call for no hot water. 50 gallon electric, check power, reset not tripped. Check elements. Uh oh...
> Pull an both, here is what I find
> Can anyone guess how this happened? You already know. Electric was turned on before water so it was dry fired. On a side note, homeowner was acting really weird. I always try to be professional, esp if it's a young lady by herself. She's flirting and I put on my most deadpan face and do not laugh at any of her jokes.
> ...


Oh man,that lady was Backed up and was wanting your roto rooter to clean her pipes out:laughing:I would have stabbed that thing in a heartbeat,never,I mean never turn down a willing lady,you will never get that chance again,I would have made her pay me,then stabbed the heck outta that sweet thang lololol:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> I had this one customer when I worked for my last Master who's a lesbian. I use to get teased by my helper. She would aggressively flirt and compliment me. AJ would always hound me, when are going to change her ways?! Other then being married, I've seen the scary objects she kept in the closet with the wet wall access to her tub. Frightening might be a better term.


That just her own rotorooters for cleaning her pipes out when her partners tongue ain’t long enough to get job done:laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey what happens in the field stays in the field,just make sure to hold back a little so the crazies don’t fall in love and stalk ya lolololo


----------

